# RR: 183. Takemitsu: November Steps



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Ozawa (cond.), Saito Kinen Orchestra	(1989)










2.	Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Wakasugi (cond.), Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra	(1991)










3.	Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Ozawa (cond.), Toronto Symphony Orchestra	(1967)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Ozawa (cond.), Saito Kinen Orchestra	(1989)
2.	Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Wakasugi (cond.), Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra	(1991)
3.	Tsuruta, Yokoyama, Ozawa (cond.), Toronto Symphony Orchestra	(1967)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

